# Loads of email address's not mine



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

New phone...Samsung Galaxy core prime ...that came with Kit Kat 4.4. I saw when I started to click on "Contacts", on the Home screen, i was getting ready to add some of my own, i came across a list that was so long of sorted emails address's that actually runs in the hundreds. Where did these come from and how to get rid of them permanently? I never created an Address list, in the event someone is going to ask. BTW, correct me if I am wrong...when i did click on that "Contact" icon i assumed it was Contacts to set up for phone...and that is where that list was shown.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

When you logged in with your Google account, the contacts synced.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

TonyB25 said:


> When you logged in with your Google account, the contacts synced.


What? This is normal? I said that none of them are mine and apparently they must be taking up a lot of my internal memory. I don't want them...they are NOT mine.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Turn off auto adding contacts in gmail. I have mine set to "I'll add contacts myself".
Then go through the list and delete the contacts you don't want.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If they came on the phone then you should factory reset it and then set it up again. Don't connect it to a Google Account(skip that step) or any type of account and check the contact list; it should be empty. Then add your accounts one a time and check the contact list again after each one.

If the phone was brand new and never used then no contacts should have been on it. If that was the case then the contacts must have sync'd from one of the accounts you added to the phone.

Or was the phone not new? KitKat 4.4 is pretty old, Android is on version 7 now.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I thought "new phone" meant new. But if you bought it second hand, then you should reset it.

But any contacts you have in your Google account will be synced to the phone. Maybe you have a setting in your Google account you don't want.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> If they came on the phone then you should factory reset it and then set it up again. Don't connect it to a Google Account(skip that step) or any type of account and check the contact list; it should be empty. Then add your accounts one a time and check the contact list again after each one.
> 
> If the phone was brand new and never used then no contacts should have been on it. If that was the case then the contacts must have sync'd from one of the accounts you added to the phone.
> 
> Or was the phone not new? KitKat 4.4 is pretty old, Android is on version 7 now.





Triple6 said:


> If they came on the phone then you should factory reset it and then set it up again. Don't connect it to a Google Account(skip that step) or any type of account and check the contact list; it should be empty. Then add your accounts one a time and check the contact list again after each one.
> 
> If the phone was brand new and never used then no contacts should have been on it. If that was the case then the contacts must have sync'd from one of the accounts you added to the phone.
> 
> Or was the phone not new? KitKat 4.4 is pretty old, Android is on version 7 now.


I bought this New from Target, as far as I know they do not sell refurbished products. Yes, it is Kit Kat, maybe that was the reason the price was $100. By resetting the phone, I removed the battery, so it did not get rid of those emails. Someone said that they may be on my Sim card...did nothing there as yet until it can be confirmed. Possibly, me setting up my Gmail account may have something to do with it as another responder mentioned, but i could not find what he suggested to do in that account. Someone else said that I have to take it up with my servor..which I believe is Verizon, thru Tracfone. I called Tracfone, and they are clueless.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Try this for a factory reset.
https://www.verizonwireless.com/support/knowledge-base-145018/

Where did you get the SIM card from?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Rebooting the phone and resetting to factory defaults are two different things, please see the link above on how to reset it.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

TonyB25 said:


> Try this for a factory reset.
> https://www.verizonwireless.com/support/knowledge-base-145018/
> 
> Where did you get the SIM card from?


I assume it came with my phone. I see a small white card below where the SD Microcard went, that did not come with the phone, I bought a 32gb one. I did a reset both ways, removed the battery, as I was told by someone and I also did backup reset...yesterday. I had no data cause I hadn't the phone long enough to do anything but trying to get rid of all unwanted emails. I did create a gmail account and entered briefly a few phone contacts, personal


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You need a SIM card for your provider. When you bought if from Target, they must have set up an account for the phone?

Did you do the hard reset?


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

TonyB25 said:


> You need a SIM card for your provider. When you bought if from Target, they must have set up an account for the phone?
> 
> Did you do the hard reset?


If you read a few posts above by me, you would see i wrote that I did reset both ways without any luck.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

What contacts do you see when you log into your Google account on a computer?


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

They are in Sync : [email protected], [email protected],[email protected] they go on and on under that title "Acai" and then [email protected] and on and on...then comes "B" and that goes on and on..I can't write them all ..but I am not familiar with any of them. Perhaps you can tell me ..is it wise to delete the one gmail account i had setup and maybe that would get rid of this mess?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

When you say "They are in Sync:", what do you mean? Remember that we can't see your phone or you gmail account so details are important. Is that on your computer when you log into the Gmail account or is that still on the phone? 

When you reset the phone, did you do I as suggested and not add any accounts and see if the contacts where there?


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

When you say "They are in Sync:", what do you mean?>>>
You know, now I am getting confused with Syncing...there are so many variations on Syncing, so maybe saying that they are Alphabetizing...A thru W...is a better way of discribeing it. I just thought maybe if its possible to delete the Contact app, after all its got nothing to do with my phone contacts.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That doesn't help us to know what screen you are looking at nor does it answer my other question as to whether the reset removed all the contacts or not before you re-added the accounts.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Syncing means : I have gmail addresses on my computer, my husband has gmail addresses on his computer (shared email account) and I have gmail addresses on my tablet.
If I chose to sync, which I NEVER do, the addresses from each device gets added to the other two devices.

It has nothing to do with A to Z ordering which is called alphabetizing.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> That doesn't help us to know what screen you are looking at nor does it answer my other question as to whether the reset removed all the contacts or not before you re-added the accounts.


Problem solved I hope. I clicked on the contact icon and they all showed up as usual...i found out there were 454 of them. How do i know this? I clicked on those 3 lines as i had done before and among the list was Delete. Each one of those emails had a blank box next to them and one had to put a check mark and click on delete. I couldn't see myself doing that to 454 of them. Well, just frustrating as I have been getting, I clicked on delete again without check marking and a list came up asking me if I wanted to delete all 454 of them. Finally, I got what I hoped to get. I said yes and they are all gone. Phew. ..Now, how did they get there in the first place i have no idea, especially on a new phone. Sometime later I am going to enter some phone contacts of mine and cross my fingers that all those 454 won't come back. Thanks to all for their input...wish me luck.


----------

